# Servlet oder JSP



## OnDemand (29. Jul 2014)

Hi,

belese mich grad ein wenig zum Thema Java auf Servern. Ich würde gerne in meine (PHP) Website eine Art Kundenbackend einabuen, was dann mein Programm als Webversion darstellt. Es muss mit FTP arbeiten können und sollte auch mit dem Benutzercomputer Dateien tauschen etc. was wäre denn da das richtige? Servlet, JSP, Webstart oder was gibts da sonst noch?

Habe gelesen, dass Servlets langsam out sind (ähnlich Applets). Wären da JSP ratsam (mit Tomcat?)
LG


----------



## turtle (29. Jul 2014)

WebDAV?


----------



## mario87b (5. Aug 2014)

Also Deine PHP Applikation nun mit Sevlets zu mischen, halte ich für ungeschickt. Ob Applets oder gar Selvlets out sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Applets laufen auf den Clients und die sind heutzutage sehr heterogen, deswegen ist man wohl bei Servlets besser aufgehoben.


----------



## JavaProfi (21. Aug 2014)

NicoDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> belese mich grad ein wenig zum Thema Java auf Servern. Ich würde gerne in meine (PHP) Website eine Art Kundenbackend einabuen, was dann mein Programm als Webversion darstellt. Es muss mit FTP arbeiten können und sollte auch mit dem Benutzercomputer Dateien tauschen etc. was wäre denn da das richtige? Servlet, JSP, Webstart oder was gibts da sonst noch?
> 
> ...



Ich weis nicht wo du sowas gelesen hast, aber servlets sind alles andere als OUT. Servlets sind wohl das Innovativste, was auf den Markt zu finden ist. In Verbindung mit Java Server Faces muss man noch nicht mal mehr ein Servlet programmieren, da ein "Standardservlet" (z.B. javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet) einem die gesamte Arbeit abnimmt und man nur noch Beans und xhtml Dateien programmieren muss.

Noch besser geht es kaum.
Wenn du meinst, dass Servlets in Verbindung mit Java Server Pages (JSP) Out sind, bei denen man eigene Servlets programmieren musste, da hast du recht. JSP ist OUT.

"State of the Art" bei der Webprogrammierung sind JSF 2.x 

Gruß
JP


----------



## sign_tom (3. Sep 2014)

Naja JSF ist ein Framework das auf JSP aufbeut so weit ich weiß. Und jsp ist mit Sicherheit noch nicht "out".


----------



## sign_tom (3. Sep 2014)

NicoDeluxe wenn du dich mit "Java auf Servern" beschäftigst. Empfehle ich dir dich mit EJB zu beschäftigen. Und wenn du deine Webseite zu einem Frontend einer Applikation machen willst ist jsp, servlet, jsf der richtige Weg.


----------



## stg (5. Sep 2014)

sign_tom hat gesagt.:


> Naja JSF ist ein Framework das auf JSP aufbeut so weit ich weiß.



Nein, JSF ist ein MVC framework, welches auf der Servlet API aufgebaut ist. Natürlich kann JSF in JSP genutzt werden, wie auch im Grunde zusammen mit jeder anderen view technologie. JSF mit JSP ist aber seit gefühlten Dekaden überholt und es wird stattdessen das sehr viel mächtigere Facelets als view technologie eingesetzt. JSP benutzt wirklich niemand mehr freiwillig.
Eine gute Wahl ist etwa JSF in Verbindung mit Facelets, ggfls ergänzenden Komponentenframeworks wie richfaces, primefaces und utility frameworks wie omnifaces.



sign_tom hat gesagt.:


> Und jsp ist mit Sicherheit noch nicht "out".



Doch, siehe oben


----------



## OnDemand (15. Sep 2014)

So nun möchte ich mit meinem Projekt ernsthafter auseinander setzen und krame daher nochmal meine alten Threads hervor. Nun bin ich immer noch nicht schlauer, welche Technologie ich nun einsetzen soll...
Meine Applikation soll auf einem Server laufen, verschiedene User sollen darauf zugreifen können (mit verschiedenen Rechten). Das Ganze möchte ich in einem Browser darstellen. Ich sage mal mein Programm ist wie eine Art 'Backend', welches man über meine Website nach dem Login erreicht (und natürlich Bezahlung ) 

Ich freue mich über weitere Tipps


----------



## stg (16. Sep 2014)

Dann hast du nicht alles aufmerksam genug gelesen:



stg hat gesagt.:


> Eine gute Wahl ist etwa JSF in Verbindung mit Facelets, ggfls ergänzenden Komponentenframeworks wie richfaces, primefaces und utility frameworks wie omnifaces.


----------



## OnDemand (16. Sep 2014)

Oh weia, da versteh ich nur Bahnhof, aber das lässt sich ja ändern.

Java Server Faces, ist was anderes als JSP, ja? Und ein Facelet ist ein JSF? Puhh


----------



## OnDemand (16. Sep 2014)

Kennt jemand das Buch "Professionell entwickeln mit Java EE  7" ? Kam Juni dieses Jahres raus. Ist das was für Beginner? Die Leseprobe liest sich ganz interessant. Möchte nicht den Preis von 60€ in den Sand setzten, vielleicht kann mir daher jemand einen Tipp geben.

Folgende Kapitel sind drin (find ich sehr umfangreich)

Grundlagen und Installation
Software-Architektur mit Java EE
Webanwendungen mit HTML5 und CSS3
Java Standard Tag Library
Asynchrone Servlets und Non-blocking I/O
Datenbanken anbinden mit der JDBC API
Java Server Faces
Datenbank-Organisation
Java Persistence API
Objektrelationales Mapping
Transaktionssicherheit
Performance-Tuning
Internationalisierung
Enterprise Java Beans
WebSockets
PrimeFaces
Deployment


----------



## JeromeC (22. Sep 2014)

Wenn du Benutzerrechte / Benutzerrollen haben möchtest, empfehle ich dir folgendes: Liferay (CMS), JBoss (Applikationsserver), JSF + Primefaces (View), EJB (Logik, Persistenz), DB (welche du bevorzugst). Es ist aber sehr viel Einarbeitung in die gesamte Thematik JEE nötig. Dennoch behaupte ich mal, ein Portlet mit JSF baut sich recht schnell und es gibt schon Standard-Module in Liferay, wie die Benutzerauthentifizierung oder ein Datei-Upload. Rollen kannst du im Backend des CMS anlegen und verteilen. Alles weitere:
Developing JSF Portlets with Liferay Faces - Development | Liferay

P.S.: Ich kenne das Buch nicht, aber die Gliederung wäre genau passend zu dem, was ich dir empfehle. Allerdings musst du, wie bei jedem SW-Projekt, abwegen, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt. Die Einarbeitung in diese Thematik wird dich sehr viele Stunden kosten, eventuell gibt es Zwischenlösungen (die ich nicht kenne), mit der du schneller an dein Ziel gelangst.


----------



## sign_tom (15. Okt 2014)

Wollte mich noch bei "stg" bedanken der mit seiner Aussage wohl recht hat. 


stg hat gesagt.:


> JSP benutzt wirklich niemand mehr freiwillig.


 

Hab mich etwas in JSF eingearbeitet und nutze nun JSF mit Primefaces als "View", als Backend "EJB".


----------

